# Hasenpfeffer (rabbit)



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

1 large onion, sliced
3 cups white vinegar
3 cups water
1 tablespoon pickling spice
2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
2 bay leaves
8 whole cloves
1 dressed rabbit (about 2.5 lbs) cut into serving size pieces
1/4 cup all purpose flour
2to 3 tablespoons butter
1 cup (about 8 oz) sour cream

In a large resealable bag combine onion, vinegar, water and seasonings. Add rabbit pieces, seal bag and toss in fridge for 48 hours, turning occasionally.
Remove the meat.strain and reserve marinade. dry the meat well, coat lightly in flour.

In a skillet, brown the meat in butter, graduall add 2-2 1/2 cups of the marinade. Cover and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat and simmer until tender, about 30 min. remove meat to a warm platter. Add sour cream to pan juices; stir just until heated through, and spoon over the meat and serve immediately.

serves 6


----------

